# Sillicone Masks (For Dummies)



## ullaandy (May 19, 2008)

I do not claim to be an expert, this is just what i have picked up from different tutorials & written into one that easy to understand. 



STEP 1: THE LIFE CAST

Things you will need 
Alginate or Fast set silicone (see rescources)
Plaster bandage 
Masking tape
Bin bag
Clingfilm
Plaster Paris
Petroleum jelly
Fixodent 

1. Use the cling film to isolate the subject hair, exposed hair should be covers in petroleum jelly 

2. Mix the alginate to manufactures instructions & carefully coat the head & shoulder making sure airways are open at all times the alginate should be thicker at weak points mainly the nose, if you like you can let is set a little so it stays on the face easier as when you start using it will be very liquidly & slide of the face 

3. One the alginate is set you can know begin placing plaster bandages on top of the alginate to make it stronger this should typically be about 3-4 layers thick thicker around the nose area

4. Know your first half is complete you can set on the 2nd half, first grease up the plaster bandages A LOT round the edges (this will prevent the 2nd set of bandages ticking to the first half so you get two pieces) DO NOT LET THE 2ND SET OF PLATSER OVERLAP IN ANY UNGREASED AREAS 

5. Once both sections are dry you can then take them of the subject head do this carefully as you don’t want to chip or destroy the mould have the subject make small facial expressions to release the alginate from the skin. 

6. Use the Fixodent to glue the two parts back together & modelling clay to block the air ways in the mask work quickly though because the alginate is water based & will shrink after about an hour. 

7. Know mix up the plaster Paris & pour it into the mould of you head! Make sure you of your assistant have ready made the plaster, pour it carefully so as not to crush any features in the mould, once the plaster is in the mould leave it to set. 

Congratulations if you were lucky enough you know have a plaster bust of your subject. & yours know ready to move onto the next step. 





STEP 2: SCULPTING THE MASK

Things you will need
Plaster bust of your subject
Oil based clay
Sculpting tools

1.	Its all up to you on this stage build up the features on the mask onto the bust

STEP 3: MAKING A MOULD OF THE MASK

Things you will need
Vaseline
Plaster bandage 

1.	Grease up the bust with clay features very well so that the plaster doesn’t stick to it
2.	Place plaster bandages over the greased up bust, do this the same as your life cast in two separate pieces. 
3.	Once the two pieces have dried you can remove them. 
4.	clean the clay off the bust, the inside of the mask is meant to look like you so it fits exactly to your face  

STEP 4: CASTING THE MASK 

YouTube - Mold Making, Casting: Slacker Silicone Rubber - Smooth-On (VERY HELPFUL)

Things you will need
Fairy liquid
Isopropyl alcohol 
Dragon Skin
Slacker (tactile mutator)
Physco paint (or acrylic) 
Baby powder


1.	Mix the fairy liquid (1 part) & Isopropyl alcohol (2 parts) & use a brush to coat the two parts of your mask & let it dry 
2.	Know mix the dragon skin & add a thin layer to the moulds to make a membrane
3.	Mix more dragon skin (1 part) & slacker (3 parts) & pour it into the mould & add the face plug, apply pressure to evenly distribute the mixture let it cure for 6 hours then de mould to prevent the mask sticking to its self add baby power whilst your removing it to both sides
4.	Mix the Physco paints & paint the mask to your own desire 





RESCOURCES

Fast set silicone (better than alginate?) 
Mind Blowing Materials for A World of Applications - Smooth-On, Inc. 


Dragon Skin 
Smooth-On, Inc. 

Slacker 
Smooth-On, Inc. 

Physco paint 
Smooth-On, Inc. 

Pigments
Smooth-On, Inc. 

Other mask making products
Sculptors Tools, Modelling Materials, Studio Equipment - Alec Tiranti Ltd 

Clay
Sculpting Clay 

Acrylic Paint 
WHSmith.co.uk | The Masters Collection 12 Acrylic Paint Tubes


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Rock Solid!!!


----------



## bjpc (Aug 7, 2013)

cool a great idea


----------

